# PO9 vs SP01 in 9mm



## hoghead32

Which is gonna be the best range gun for target shooting...they are roughly $100 difference in price yet PO9 is lighter of course but which is easier to shoot accurately or are they equal...if they both are equal then may go lighter and less cost.Although The barrel of the sp01 has barrel locking lugs like a 1911, does that contribute to better consistent accuracy?


----------



## Smitty79

I own 4 CZs, including and SP-01 Shadow and a P-07. I've shot a stock P-09 and SP-01. All CZs seem to be more accurate than comparable offerings from other manufacturers.

Among CZs, I see the P-09 coming up as the Bullseye competition favorite. People rave about the mechanical accuracy.

For action shooting, like USPSA, the steel guns, particularly the SP-01 Shadow are dominant. More weight, soaking up recoil, seems to be the dominant factor. The ability to customize the grips, more than you can with a P-09, is also a big deal for many.

It comes down to what you want to use if for. Knowing what I know today, if I was looking for a gun to go shoot targets at 25 or 50 yards and wanted cost effective accuracy, I'd probably get the P-09. You should go here The Original CZ Forum - Index for more info on CZs. The gunsmithing section has lots of info on improving the P-09 trigger. If you decide to get the SP-01, the ultimate SP-01 upgrade thread is here. CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!


----------



## hoghead32

Thank you for taking the time to answer my questions so well....probably go with PO9...just like the look and lightness of the gun as well as availability.


----------



## hoghead32

Awhile back while at the range comparing guns with the guy next to me...he let me shoot his czp07..I in turn let him shoot my ECO45.the first shot out of his 07 hit dead center bulls eye with a couple more that stayed within an inch of each other.I was really impressed so got the chance to buy a used 07 ...but mine never shot better than 3" groups at 7yds. Traded it in for the P09 last Monday and took it immediately to the range and it shot much better but the trigger had a long gritty section after take up. I next watched videos of complete take down a few times plus looked at after mkt. hammers to see that the stock hammer has a very high notch for the sear to travel before breaking. It was time to get out the stones and adjust the stock hammer to mimick the after mkt. also clean up the mating surfaces of the sear to hammer contact ...so I lowered the height of the wall the sear had to climb first then mirrored the surfaces...put back together and got out the digital gauge...3lb.4ozs.single/7lb.2oz.avg.in double action..with absolutely no grittiness...also clipped 1 1/2 rungs off the hammer spring while in there because the hammer hits with such force I was sure it wouldn't hurt. The biggest PITA was getting the de cocker back in and together with its spring latched up...more time consumed than everything else...Range day tomorrow!


----------



## boatdoc173

hoghead32 said:


> Which is gonna be the best range gun for target shooting...they are roughly $100 difference in price yet PO9 is lighter of course but which is easier to shoot accurately or are they equal...if they both are equal then may go lighter and less cost.Although The barrel of the sp01 has barrel locking lugs like a 1911, does that contribute to better consistent accuracy?


the locking lugs and the slide in frame make the sp-01 a great shooter-- heavy metal frame makes it easy to handle for all shooters. I have no experience with the P -09--it is illegal in Co-Nazi-cut

LOVED our SP-01 so much--bought a CZ custom cz 75 sp-01 custom 2014 version-- great purchase--LOVE IT too


----------



## boatdoc173

Smitty79 said:


> I own 4 CZs, including and SP-01 Shadow and a P-07. I've shot a stock P-09 and SP-01. All CZs seem to be more accurate than comparable offerings from other manufacturers.
> 
> Among CZs, I see the P-09 coming up as the Bullseye competition favorite. People rave about the mechanical accuracy.
> 
> For action shooting, like USPSA, the steel guns, particularly the SP-01 Shadow are dominant. More weight, soaking up recoil, seems to be the dominant factor. The ability to customize the grips, more than you can with a P-09, is also a big deal for many.
> 
> It comes down to what you want to use if for. Knowing what I know today, if I was looking for a gun to go shoot targets at 25 or 50 yards and wanted cost effective accuracy, I'd probably get the P-09. You should go here The Original CZ Forum - Index for more info on CZs. The gunsmithing section has lots of info on improving the P-09 trigger. If you decide to get the SP-01, the ultimate SP-01 upgrade thread is here. CZ Tuning 101 with Professor Atlas - CZ - Brian Enos's Forums... Maku mozo!


great post


----------



## hoghead32

Love working on my guns so went back inside the PO9 again to lower the wall on the hammer that the sear has to climb to release and fire. There was no creep but I could feel some travel that I felt I could get rid of. When I took the gun to the range I stepped next door to the plinking range where rapid fire was allowed. I loaded the mag to its 19 rd. limit and pulled the trigger....it spit out around half the rounds so fast I was dumbfounded...took a deep breathe and pulled the trigger again and it was a replay until the gun was quickly empty....19 rounds gone in two flashes so to speak...I only remember pulling the trigger twice,but I must have done more...thought I might order lighter hammer springs but now I'm having second thoughts...3lb 4oz trigger is light enough with stock springs


----------



## Goldwing

hoghead32 said:


> Love working on my guns so went back inside the PO9 again to lower the wall on the hammer that the sear has to climb to release and fire. There was no creep but I could feel some travel that I felt I could get rid of. When I took the gun to the range I stepped next door to the plinking range where rapid fire was allowed. I loaded the mag to its 19 rd. limit and pulled the trigger....it spit out around half the rounds so fast I was dumbfounded...took a deep breathe and pulled the trigger again and it was a replay until the gun was quickly empty....19 rounds gone in two flashes so to speak...I only remember pulling the trigger twice,but I must have done more...thought I might order lighter hammer springs but now I'm having second thoughts...3lb 4oz trigger is light enough with stock springs


You may have just created a major liability by adjusting the sear engagement with the hammer. In my experience, cleaning up the contact surfaces on the hammer and sear are enough to make a trigger on a handgun more than adequate. When you start subtracting from the actual contact surface you are treading on thin ice. My unsolicited advice is to replace the altered parts before something tragic happens.

GW


----------



## hoghead32

Understand completely your cautions and agree...don't need a unsolicited machine gun. The sear still has full contact with the hammer slot and has to climb the wall it's thickness as well as a little more...I may have held the trigger open enough to where it was glancing off the hammer until I let the trigger go completely where it caught and stopped.Next range visit will slowly increase my rate of fire and evaluate its function....My PO9 is for range only. I've spent a lot of time with 1911 triggers to the point of using a true radius jig which changes the face of the sear from flat to a half circle....also Ed Brown jig which turns the sear into a chisel....


----------



## hoghead32

Didn't mention that the trigger on my Canik Shark C which is the clone for the CZ PO1 with alloy frame has a hammer that turns into a two prong fork instead of having a shelf when it makes contact with the sear. When you stone the contact patch lower decreasing travel distance of the forked hammer to have less creep but still have full contact with the sear,you end up with a 1911 style trigger and lighter trigger pull because of less friction between smaller mating surfaces. Amazing pistol for $369. at a local shop.


----------

